# Hello Brethren!



## Bill Hosler (Mar 25, 2010)

I did a google search on Masonic license plates and discovered this website.  Looks great! I don't know much about Texas Masonry but I think it will be interesting.

I am a Past Master of Three Rivers Lodge#733 in Fort Wayne, Indiana.  I am also member of the Fort Wayne Valley of the Scottish Rite, NMJ.

Hope to get to know you all better soon!


----------



## Raven (Mar 25, 2010)

Welcome, Brother!


----------



## david918 (Mar 26, 2010)

Welcome brother !!!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 26, 2010)

Welcome Brother Bill!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Mar 27, 2010)

Welcome to Masons of Texas my Brother!


----------



## JTM (Mar 27, 2010)

welcome to the forum.


----------

